# Working Series 2



## flavious27 (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a series 2 just sitting in a closet since I got my premiere, it was up to date with payments. It was in working order, so it would be good for parts and or test kit for anyone wanting to mod it out. Name a price without the cost of shipping, I'll agree if it is reasonable.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

What's the model number?


----------

